# Where can i get a metal exercise wheel?



## Kitarna (May 12, 2009)

I am trying to find someone who sells solid 12" metal exercise wheels, or the new flying saucer shape in metal.

I have four Degus that have recently taken to eating their plastic Silent Spinner wheels (After having to replace them every 3 months, they ate the last one in 2 weeks!)

I have seen Chinchillas with metal exercise wheels but i am having trouble finding them.

The only uk stockist i have found is for the flying saucer shape at Shelfridges - Flying Saucer Wheels & Replacement Shelves for Animal Cages but these are £80 each  and i need at least 2.

Does anyone know where else i can get them - or if they are worth the money?


----------



## HGriffin12 (Sep 1, 2009)

I was given this link on another thread.

John Hopewell (Marketing) Rotherham South Yorkshire, Chinchilla Cages - Degu Cage - Degus Exercise Wheels - Cages - Animal Cages - Rat Cage - Ezi-Filla - Ezi - Easy - Automatic Water Drinking Systems - Guinea Pig Runs - Rabbit Feed Hoppers - Birds -


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

wow at that price I would consider making one your self


----------



## Kitarna (May 12, 2009)

I emailed John Hopewell to ask about his metal wheels, he replied :

Thanks for your enquiry
I'm sorry I still haven't found time to complete another batch of exercise wheels.
I do make wheels individually and steel wheels are time consuming to make.
As I consider correct housing to be the most important for any pet, I have always put cage making as my priority.
I will be making more wheels and as and when completed the 'out of stock' will be removed from the product on my web site.
Sorry For any inconvenience
Regards
John


----------



## toddy (Jan 24, 2009)

I have a john hopewell wheel for sale if you are interested pm me for details.


----------



## Kitarna (May 12, 2009)

toddy said:


> I have a john hopewell wheel for sale if you are interested pm me for details.


Hi, yes I am very interested in buying the JH wheel. What size is it? I need a 12 inch wheel - the 16 inch wheels are too big.

I tried to PM you but I guess i didn't do it right!


----------



## Roxbwms (Mar 31, 2010)

You could try the following link: Chinchilla Supplies from ChinWorld.com I have ordered a chin wheel from this site and they are very good at getting things sent out right away. I will admit that I do not remember the cost - but it was money well spent. My chins all love the flying saucer excerise that they get.


----------



## jmdebb (Apr 5, 2010)

hi, Quality Cage Company has great wheels. they are 100% chinchilla safe, make sure, wherever you get one from, that it is 15" round. anything smaller than that is not safe for a chins back.

jean


----------

